# Which compact truck would you choose and why



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

*Truck pole*​
*Which truck would you recommend based on these factors price, durability,looks,options. This truck is for hunting and weekend home depot projects*

Chevy Colorado214.29%GMC Canyon17.14%Toyota Tacoma1178.57%Nissan Frontier00.00%


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I am going to need a truck when I get back to the states which one do you prefer and why. Also I have never owned a 4WD is it worth the extra cost? There have only been a couple of times when I really needed it. Someone once told me having a 4WD will just get you stuck more times than not because you will try the impossible with them. Any thoughts on this would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

If you're gonna spend some time out chasing critters, I'd definitely go with a 4 wheel drive, ya 4 wheel drive has gotten me stuck worse a few times, but it has saved my butt way more times. As far as what type of compact truck to run in I'll let someone else answer that question, I've always run in full sized trucks so I can't say that I have any experience on that one for ya.


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

I will never be without a 4X4 truck, if I can help it. If you're going to be out hunting, it's a necessity. You will need to climb rocks, cross water, dig through mud and snow, and encounter sand.

Your title says compact truck, so go straight for a Toyota and don't look back.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for replies, yes I have always loved Toyota I had a tundra years back they are just so danged expensive


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well ifn i was in the need for compact truck i would buy a ford ranger

sadly they dont make them anymore

toyota does make a good product,a lot of them are assembled here in the states

just like the domestic brands,no such thing as a vehicle that is truly american made anymore

assembled here yes,but truly all american made no such thing

i will never be with out atleast one 4x4,or all wheel drive vehicle

not just because i love to go into the woods and hunt

but here in Mn you need them in the winter time

they only get you more stuck if you use it wrong

never use 4 low when "off road" or in snow,4 low is for pulling heavy objects up a grade

never over accelerate when in 4 high,this just makes more wheels spin and thats when you will get stuck


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks sneakygroundbuzzard I often wondered what 4 low was for. So even if you are going say 25 miles an hour on some sandy trail you would still want to be in 4 high?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

25 mph in 4 low, in most 4wd vehicles thats not even possible

the gear ratio in 4low is so low that you have run thru all gears (in transmission) before you can get to

that speed,engine rpms would be so high at 25 mph you would more than likely wreck the engine

so yes, under the conditions you described, 4 high would be what you would want

even then i wouldnt engage 4 high unless it was needed

you also dont want to use 4 high on dry hard pavement,its hard on the driveline if you do

especially while cornering

if you have ever driven a 4 wheel drive vehicle on dry pavement and turned tight with the 4x4 engaged,you can feel a jerking motion(much worse when in 4 low and you do it)

this is whats known as driveline wind up, this puts severe pressure on the driveline and why its not advised to use 4 high(or 4 low) when on dry hard pavement

take my words about this any way you wish,but i did spend 25 years as an auto technician 

did i mention,that if i were gonna buy a compact 4x4 truck with whats on the market

even though i am a ford blue oval guy though and through,toyota would be my current choice since the ranger isnt made any more


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info , I did not even know they quit making the ford ranger until I started looking at trucks to buy. I wonder why they did that, surely their is a market for mid size trucks especially with the gas prices. I do have to admit there isn't much difference in fuel economy with a 6 versus 8.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was a ford tech for the last seventeen years i spent as an auto tech

the ranger and explorer got no better fuel mileage than the f-150 or expedition

not sure why they quit making the ranger,it was the number 1 selling truck in its class,just like the f-150 was for its class of truck

but it sure hurt the local economy when they did quit building hem,we had a ford ranger plant down in the

mineapolis/st paul area here in Mn


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would go with the Toyota also. If they build their trucks like they build their construction equipment, it will run forever (well almost). I used to own a 2008 Tundra but traded it off for a Ford F150 XLT Ecoboost . If Toyota wouldn't have pissed me off (wouldn't stand behind the paint falling off problem I had), I would still be driving a Toyota. And if Ford doesn't get the fuel mileage problem straightened out, I might just give Toyota a second chance.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had a Dodge Dakota for the last 14 years. Sadly they don't make them anymore, otherwise I'd be buying a new one. I have also been looking for a new truck and a few of the ones that I have liked the look of, the inside of the cab has been too small for me to be comfortable. I would like to have a 4 wheel drive truck, but I don't need it for 90 perfect of what I do.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I personally wouldn't own any of them. I drive fords .american made (well used to be anyhow), I WOULDN'T BE CAUGHT DEAD IN a jap trap toyota or nissan.and chevy took the bailouts and will never be forgiven.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote, like i said earlier

no such thing as american made vehicles anymore,american assembled yes american made no

most parts even for your f-150 are made in other countries and shipped here to have the truck assembled

just like toyotas,hondas, etc, and i believe its either bmw or mercedes that is going to have a plant here in the states now

my ford fusion isnt even american assembled,it was assembled in mexico

i am a ford guy through and through,if you cut me i bleed ford blue


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I would go with the tacoma mine gets 28 mpg out on the hwy the box is over 8 foot with the gate down it has aton of storage compartments if you look around you can if a great used one that some one all ready took the hit on and its not new so you can use it and not feel gillty about get the 4.0v-6 they go forever 300000+ the other trucks you have listed just don't stack up I've been there and kicked this around for over a year but good luck in your choice


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

actually not all fords are "made" in mexico

some are assembled there,some are assembled in america

if you want to know where your ford was assembled look at the vin

if the first digit is the #1 then it was assembled here in the states,#2 then it was assembled in canada

#3 then it was assembled in mexico

at most UAW plants,they will not allow you to park a vehicle in their lot if it does not have a vin that starts with the number 1 or number 2

so if i were to drive to a UAW plant in my ford fusion,which has the vin #3 i wouldnt be allowed to park in their parking lot,even if it was a ford UAW plant


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i resently was looking at compact trucks. i'm a chevy guy my self, but wasnt impressed with the colorado. i really liked the tacoma, and heard lots of good things about them. I ended up getting a chevy 1500 cuz the price was right. I do recommend getting a big engine in your compact though, especially if you go in snow/mud.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> kiyote, like i said earlier
> 
> no such thing as american made vehicles anymore,american assembled yes american made no
> 
> ...


yeah, I know .that's why I said used to be ,anyhow. mine was actually assembled in canada.but I tried to buy U.S. :wink:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Hell it doesn't matter anymore everything is made in Taiwan or some other small poor country. Me personally I'll get a dodge or Chevy crew cab long bed diesel. I have plenty reason for it otherwise half ton chevy.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm kind of a fan of '94 Rangers... I think they're breeding, I'm up to 6 now. Lol.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

You have enough ranger's there to have spare parts for anything that needs replaced.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

singlesix said:


> You have enough ranger's there to have spare parts for anything that needs replaced.


ya but typically its the same parts that fail

i.e. G.E.M. modules,sway bar links,ball joints,4x4 shift motors(when equip. with elec shift 4x4)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I now have a dodge full size 4dr 4 whl.dr. My ford Eco-boost rode really well and got over 20 initially. When the mileage dropped to 15 and they couldn't fix it I traded up. With today's full size trucks, if you drive reasonably you can get good mileage.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've always like the Toyota. I had an '83 HiLux back in the day. I had over 200,000 on it when I sold it and I still see it running around town. I replaced it with a Jeep, which was actually a good ride and great for hunting, although the wagon had little room for cargo or critters. I've since went back to Toyota and picked up this Tacoma. It is a V6, runs great, gets about 22 mpg, hauls my gear inside or the trailered Ranger without issue. It hasn't let me down if 4X4 is needed, but I seldom get myself in a pickle. It's a little hard to hide, but you can just walk a bit farther and fix that. These are great small trucks. Yes, they cost a bit more, but are worth the extra money in my opinion. You can wait until late fall before shopping and get a better deal, as dealers are pushing hard to get the last of their inventory sold before the new model year comes out. Color selection is a bit limited at that time, but you'll find what you need if you let a dealer help. Thats me in the drivers seat, with the dog.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Buy a good used 4door extra cab 2001+ ford ranger with a 4.0 and a manual trans. They're great trucks! The v6 has over 200hp, gets 20+- mph depending on how you drive, the 4wheel drive works but I recommend swapping the electric shift transfer case out for a manual shift and installing manual 4wd hubs. (I hate anything automatic in a truck)
It will last you well past 250,000 as long as you maintain her like she should be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very nice looking truck JTK!


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Love my Toyota. 225K miles now, feels like the day I bought it when it had 135K miles. I work in a import repair shop, guess what I NEVER work on. Toyota trucks. Well, that's not true, sometimes I have to change the oil or brakes. That's pretty much it.

I am glad to see that most people realize that nothing is made in one country anymore. Parts are sourced globally, assembled in other places, and installed still somewhere else. I still see some people like to ride that "be american, buy american" train, and post it here on there Aisian made computer, while wearing Chinese made clothes, and consume middle eastern oil in thier American car. LOL


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

6 votes for the Toyota and 1 for the Colorado. I guess the way I abuse trucks I should get the Toyota.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

A yota hands down. Living in the South I see more Chevys, Fords, and Gmcs break down more than anything. I a lot of hunting trucks around here are older Toyotas to. I currently drive a 1996 Toyota T-100 and I love that truck. That thing is build like a tank. Even though it isn't 4 wheel drive I still haven't gotten stuck yet but I also play it smart if I come to a mud hole or sand. Also she only has 140,000 miles on her to. I am just now breaking her in


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think with any new truck you have chances of part failures, same as with new appliances. Just to many manufactures from so many places in the world. But I would go with the Toyota for a mid size truck, hands down!! I have only owned one but it took me anywhere I wanted to go and they have the reputation to hold up.

I do disagree with sneaky on one thing about 4x4 low and high. It depends on where you drive the truck. Out west here when climbing up some hills (very steep) with large rocks to climb over, you will need to use 4x4 low. I have tried to go up some and find out the power just isnt there to get over a rock, even if I shift to low in transmission. Otherwise like he said 4x4 high will usually be all a person really needs as far as snow and mud. 4x4 low will also get you down a steep rough hill without burning up your brakes, or in an instance where a brake line got cut from a rock and I had no brakes, lol


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

There is no other off the shelf truck that is as capable as a Tacoma TRD Off Road in my opinion. I have one (now modified) that I ran some decent rock crawling trails when it was bone stock and it outdid several built trucks. I was impressed to say the least. Now it's outfitted with a 12v fridge, drawers, solar to keep the second battery charged when in camp and small lift with winch and steel armor. I'll post pics when I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> I do disagree with sneaky on one thing about 4x4 low and high. It depends on where you drive the truck. Out west here when climbing up some hills (very steep) with large rocks to climb over, you will need to use 4x4 low. I have tried to go up some and find out the power just isnt there to get over a rock, even if I shift to low in transmission. Otherwise like he said 4x4 high will usually be all a person really needs as far as snow and mud. 4x4 low will also get you down a steep rough hill without burning up your brakes, or in an instance where a brake line got cut from a rock and I had no brakes, lol


Ed, that situation would constitute a heavy load up a steep grade,which like i said is when you would use 4 low

when using 4 low to go down a steep grade(not necassarily a bad thing to do) one does need to keep an eye on the engine rpms. or it could be fatal


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

I use 4low a lot. One for more engine braking in first gear coming down steep hills, another for climbing. Slow and steady preferred over fast, over heavy obstacles like rocks etc. Only on trails such as fire roads am I ever in 4hi really.

Here are those pics I promised. 








Drawers, fridge on ride drawer, top slides out for easier access. Camp gear in action packers etc. 







mine is the white one. 








A need for 4lo








Another need for 4lo
Neither of these trails are anything more than steep but easily passable. 







testing the capability of a bone stock Tacoma TRD off road. The electronic lockers and traction control with stock tires were highly impressive. It needed nothing but some clearance and better approach angles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a 2005 Tacoma SR5 4x4 4 cylinder with a five speed. I bought it new in Nov 05. It has been used as a daily transportation to and from work as well as around the farm. It's been well used but not abused. Showing just a little less than 160K on the odometer other than reg maintenance the truck has been trouble free. Bottom line, I'd get another tomorrow if I needed another smaller size truck without thinking twice.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice trucks! My truck would have never taken a hill like that unless I wanted to be stuck


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

singlesix said:


> Nice trucks! My truck would have never taken a hill like that unless I wanted to be stuck


It's all the great electronic traction control stuff. It just always hooked up and climbed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

My "ranger". It's heavily modified though lol. It's my ideal hunting rig.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Nice hunting rig!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeep...


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

singlesix said:


> Wow! Nice hunting rig!


Thank you! It goes where ever I point her. 

AZpred. If I destroy this one some how my next rig will be a old flat fender willies pick up with a 4bt cummins and one ton axels. It will be glorious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like I need a toyota to cart my @rse around. I've been following this thread. It's new ride time for daddy. Daddy liked his subaru but I'm tired of washing blood off the sun roof.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Sounds like I need a toyota to cart my @rse around. I've been following this thread. It's new ride time for daddy. Daddy liked his subaru but I'm tired of washing blood off the sun roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You won't have to use scent block.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have some concerned neighbors. As you can tell. I live in the city.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I have some concerned neighbors. As you can tell. I live in the city.


 You might have to outline your vehicle with chalk.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When momma saw it.... It was almost me outlined in chalk!


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Jeep...


Total lack of bed was my reasoning to not even look at them. I had keeps in the past and they were great. But just needed that bed space this time around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to find a mid size truck with a bed that is at least 6' long. My old Dodge Dakota is slightly longer than 6' and has worked great for hauling gear and sleeping in.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My 99 Tacoma sure gets the job done! 4x4, V6, 32" BFG KM2, stock height.

Mark


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Chevy Colorado

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> No..no...and no......
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-gm-stop-selling-midsize-trucks-20141003-story.html
> 
> ...


Good save. Ever since they became Government Motors they've been garbage. That is sad. I have perhaps the last real product they ever put out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

I chose Toyota. I could probably go with something smaller, but the Tacoma would work. I have the Tundra and it is just too big. I like the reliability of Toyota, however, a lot!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have had Toyota Tacoma Trucks for years, One of the Most dependable lil trucks you can have. I have 2 at this time and an F-350 for the heavy Hauling it is also 4x4.

I Will Not be Without a 4x4 vehicle Period It has saved my bacon Many Many times.

My First Toyota I had 220000 miles on it and it got Stolen.

All my other toyota trucks had at least 200,000 on them when I sold them.

Now Days I Go for as Much Comfort as I can get so I do the Automatic Tranny and a V-6 usually but my pre-runner has the 4 cylinder in it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Blah, blah, blah.

I have a compact truck, too. You can barely see it under the logs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That will work too Glen, throw your pop up blind on the deck and park among the trees and you'll be good to go.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's pretty good Glen--- and a fella can fix that old binder out in the timber with the few tools in the tool box, instead of plug'in it in so the piece of china bobbles can tell ya whats wrong with it.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. They sure don't make it easy to do anything on The new ones. I'm surprised they haven't found a way to keep a guy from putting air in the tires by himself. My neighbor told me a guy at autozone said she can't put air in her tires. Those are filled with nitrogen he said, it makes the car lighter. You'll unbalance your minivan if you do that in just one. Her husband came over to ask if that was true.......Men, they don't make us like they used to.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am looking for a 56 chevy to fix up now! But I would take anything below a 66 Probly if it is in good shape! They makin these new trucks so complicated now a Shade tree mechanic can't hardly Make it for sure!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

True enough, Cat. It even has the valve lash specs printed on the valve covers! Doing a brake overhaul now. Got all the parts except one set of rear shoes was contaminated from brake fluid from a leaky wheel cylinder. Sent the shoes to New Jersey and they were relined and sent back within one day.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, shoulda bought that extended warranty when you bought the truck!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate to one up yah Glen...but this is the best compact truck ever made,


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Since this thread got revived I have sold my 99 Tacoma to change to a vehicle that accepts car seats. Lol. Still a Toyota though and actually way more capable and even weighted than the Tacoma....

2001 4Runner:
It's got a 4" lift, mid travel suspension and a center locking diff with traction control(basically limited slip all around). I've got 21" of clearance on my side panels, 12" at the lowest point underneath, and 18" clearance at the hitch.

This thing takes me deeper into the back country than I should probably venture... lol.

- Mark

















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't give you much for a truck from the "Dump" but dang, Larry, that's the biggest baseboard I've ever seen.

Nice hood ornament, Mark!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> I hate to one up yah Glen...but this is the best compact truck ever made,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I used to have one o those. put a lot o miles on it an hauled a lot of dirt


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Glen, but after looking closely, I think that is the fence Obama wanted to put up on the borders !

Matk, you are making me wanting to get back out after a lion, lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Have had Many Toyota Trucks over the years, they hold their value better than any other truck on the rd. I sold one the other day PreRunner Hoping to upgrade in the next few weeks and then Sell the other one. I have had as many as three at one time. Very dependable I have always had great service from Mine. I usally upgrade at 200,000 but I see them regularly with 300,000 Miles on them.


----------



## UThowler (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive got a 1993 ford ranger ill put up against all of these toyotas of the same year or older in the hills, rocks, mud, snow, and even high speed desert running through washes and sage brush. Nothing against toyotas but i believe the ranger is equally just as good of a truck and you dont have to solid axle swap the ranger to get more ground clearance if you know your way around a TTB (Fords twin traction beam) suspension in fact you can have more ground clearance than the solid axle toyotas and ifs toyotas with a ranger with the TTB front end.

NOT SAYING ITS GODS GIFT just saying it should by no means be underestimated for a hunting rig.


----------

